# Google Android Tablet Imminent



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As has been discussed elsewhere in this forum, Google has been working at digitizing public domain (and other) books for over two years and has more recently been actively soliciting publishers to join their Partner Program. This looks like the culmination of all that:

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/nyt-google-android-tablet-imminent/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My partner's the Google Fanboy and not me ... but that's pretty cool looking.


But, what I want is a tablet that is more open.  I don't want to rely on Apple or Google or whomever to decide what content I can add to my tablet or which apps are and are not approved.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> But, what I want is a tablet that is more open. I don't want to rely on Apple or Google or whomever to decide what content I can add to my tablet or which apps are and are not approved.


Google's pretty committed to open source. Right now you can write plug-ins that don't require any approval unless you want them included on Google's site. I wouldn't be surprised to see them switch to the Chrome OS in the near future, by the way.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Any "Tablet" has to have tight integration with Amazon ebooks for me to be even remotely interested. So far the Dell mini 5 is at the top of my list.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeff said:


> As has been discussed elsewhere in this forum, Google has been working at digitizing public domain (and other) books for over two years and has more recently been actively soliciting publishers to join their Partner Program. This looks like the culmination of all that:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/nyt-google-android-tablet-imminent/


This thing sure looks big. I'm not sure I would be interested in something bigger than the DX. Lets face it, my grandchildren both have a $299 netbook that works great and the size is not bad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . . .I can't believe it's bigger than the DX/iPad. . . .it sure would help if there was something else in the picture to give it some scale.  Even the write up doesn't give any dimensions. . . .


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love my Droid and would definitely get an Android based tablet before an Apple one (if I bought one at all), but I have to agree with Geoffrey that it's still not what the killer pad device needs. Android may be far more open than Apple and allow for Flash, but you are still limited to what you can download in the Android Store or compatible files online. Again, it makes these tablets into glorified web browser, email reader, blu-ray players that can run apps. I want my tablet to be a PC and then it might be worth giving up my netbook and struggling with an onscreen keyboard. They really need to be open and expandable at least to the point that laptops are as well. I really don't understand the hype over these yet when they're so limited in what they can do. I think we'll also ultimately see a color screen that can run with or without backlight and actually be readable in the sun. People debate eink over backlit when I think it's more of a mix of both that we need.

I'd be much more apt to purchase something like this Lenovo netbook/tablet in what the current market offers.










http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/01/04/lenovos-u1-is-a-netbook-with-removable-tablet/


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree. This coupled with MS OneNote would be an awesome combination for work where you attend a lot of meetings and need to take notes.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw a blurb on Fox Business News today saying that Google was teaming up with Verizon to produce a tablet. But it won't be out until next year. Seems to me that that will be a bit late to enter the game.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have been hearing about this recently, cant wait to see what impact it has


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

I want kindle for my droid - please!  

OwlEyez


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

OwlEyez said:


> I want kindle for my droid - please!
> 
> OwlEyez


Oh yea. I am getting the new Sprint EVO with a 4.3 inch screen. It's a bit big for a phone but should be almost the right size to use as a portable eBook reader.


----------

